
Google PowerPoint Clone Coming - andres
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/02/04/google-powerpoint-clone-coming/
======
Elfan
Such a thing would be far more useful than the other online docs in my
opinion. I can't remember if I've attended a power point presentation that
didn't have technical problems of some sort.

~~~
JMiao
Agreed. I distinctly remember -- and am sad to admit -- having to get around
annoying font disparities by screen capturing parts of my slides and pasting
them as images. Go figure.

